# Zercher Squats: An Evil Exercise



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Not long ago, I was scheduled for a front squat workout, and I had been gearing up for weeks to start moving the poundages back up at least in the ballpark of my former 315 “glory days” (I Love front squats!) However, I had slightly tweaked my lower back on T-bar rows, so I started [...]

*Read More...*


----------

